Ask HN: How do you track bugs from your side-projects? - selmat
======
JoachimSchipper
A "TODO" file. ;-)

------
patrickgordon
I use Trello. Here's what it looks like:
[https://i.imgur.com/9JgaDf9.png](https://i.imgur.com/9JgaDf9.png)

I don't work in software development so have been experimenting with "agile
concepts" to see what works best for me.

------
acesubido
If it's just you. TODO file works best. Other than that, trello works fine.

------
coppolaemilio
I use a trello board or a TODO file

------
thecrumb
GitLab.com

Free. Yes, even for private repositories.

------
emilburzo
Self-hosted JIRA instance

------
bedros
redmine (redmine.org) on a digitalocean droplet.

------
haristauqir
I use TFS scrum board.

------
znpy
Gitlab issue tracker

------
mindcrime
Bugzilla

